# stocking a 10 gallon



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my 10 gallon got wiped out apon adding a killer dwarf gourami. all that is left is my silver molly. I want to start anew. my mom says my molly looks like it will die soon..i doubt that. But i can't start till after the summer because my parents don't want to lug fish tanks around to our shore house. Right now i'm thinking a very colorful exotic tank. I can't trade my molly in due to his now sentamental value but anything is welcome and i'll also willing to order fish with my i make during the summer. I want something out of the ordanary. NOTE:I can't upgrade tanks so don't suggest i upgrade and i don't like plecos if any could even fit in a 10 gallon
water parameters
ph 7.0
amonnia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate not sure
hardness medium (can be harded or softed for special fish)
temp 78-80 degree F[/u]


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

i dont know of anything out of the ordinary but.......tiger barbs, endlers livebearers, swordtails, platies. those are just some ideas.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

no tiger barbs. you should really have them in a 20 gallon at least. what about cherry barbs??


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

10 gallons is not alot to work with. You wont be able to stock too many fish, or any larger varieties. I'd stick to small, slim bodied fish. Something around the lines of half a dozen schooling fish with a few bottom dwellers. Tetra's and Danio's come to mind.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i mean interesting livebeares and common fish just kinds you don't see often.such as species of halfbeaks or dwarf halfbeaks


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i mean interesting livebeares and common fish just kinds you don't see often.such as species of halfbeaks or dwarf halfbeaks


----------



## Jay (Apr 26, 2005)

Not the easiest to care for. They require the addition of some sea salt to maintain their best health. Your going to want to get the hardness to medium hard/hard, and the pH at 7.0 to 8.0 also. Again, it's recommended to go into a larger tank with some swimming space.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

ok but i just need someting...different


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Swords and tigerbarbs grow too big. How about mountain minnows, or male metallic livebearers?Guppys?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Dwarf puffers are different


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i already have a small setup i plan on adding a dwarf puffer to. do metallics get big? i like the wrestling or malayan halfbeak their 2 inches and can live in a 10 gallon. although halfbeaks like Nororhamphus liemi liemi do better in 20 gallon tanks. does anyone know about mexican tip minnows? they also seem to be cool livebearers


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i already have a small setup i plan on adding a dwarf puffer to. do metallics get big? i like the wrestling or malayan halfbeak their 2 inches and can live in a 10 gallon. although halfbeaks like Nororhamphus liemi liemi do better in 20 gallon tanks. does anyone know about mexican tip minnows? they also seem to be cool livebearers


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

i searched google about mexican tip minnows, and i couldnt find anything. sorry.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Females grow too big for 10g, but metallic males stay under 2 inches.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

okay i give up on unuseual fishes i'll take any sugestions. the tank has a molly and now i have to keep my dwarf gourami. I also have a pre cycled 10 gallon and wanted to turn it into a tank of all platys of different coolers will this work. I want all males


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well 1 dwarf gourami and 8-10 blue emperor tetras could work, and you could put the molly with the platys for a while, because they have the same water preferences.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm not doing this till after the summer right now there are fish in the 10 i'm going to use for the platys. I have to wait till i move those fish to a 20 i still have to buy


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

im not an expert in that area but im pretty sure your not supposed to have all males otherwise they chase around other fish in your tank and stress them out.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if i don't with livebearers i'll be over run


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

You know what you could do, it might be fun, try to breed guppy's so that you end up with a completely blue one or some other thing. Try to breed the perfect guppy (by your standards). The ones you don't want after every birthing you can give to the lfs (make sure they take them). Maybe you can trade a few in for another guppy that might breed well with the one's you have. I don't know, just an idea. 10 gallons isn't alot to work with.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i don't want to breed fish and my guppy just died so i don't want another one they bore me.Thats why i want platys they're my favorite fish. But i also want a few dwarf platys so the tank will have more space because they stay small. Really my goal in the platy tank is to mix platys of all kinds of colors in one tank. anyone no of any cool platy color variations?


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

dwarf puffers also need salt in their water and arent really easy to care for


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

dwarf puffers and salt do NOT mix... and also I believe that we aren't talking about them at all, dwarf platys were the subject.


----------

